# Proliant 5000, monitoring health status.

## ParanoiK

Hi, 

Any ideas how to monitor health status on proliant 5000 under kernel 2.6.x? There's some package called 'hpasm', but it doesn't seem to work under 2.6, only 2.4 (problems with compiling some kernel driver)  :/

----------

## tuxus

I have writen new hpasm-7.2.1.313.ebuild

http://dev.gentoo.org/~tuxus/insight-tools/app-admin/

----------

## ParanoiK

Thanks, I've installed it...

But here's another problem - it doesn't 'talk' ;]

```

kombajn 2.6.13-gentoo-r2 # /etc/init.d/hpasm start

 * Starting HPASM ...

   Starting Proliant System Health Monitor (hpasmd):

Starting Foundation Agents (cmafdtn):

Starting Server Agents (cmasvr):

Starting Storage Agents (cmastor): cmaeventd cmaidad cmafcad cmaided cmascsid

   Starting Storage Event Logger (cmaeventd):

   Starting IDA agent (cmaidad):

   Starting FCA agent (cmafcad):

   Starting IDE agent (cmaided):

   Starting SCSI agent (cmascsid):

hpasm:  Server Management is enabled                                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

kombajn 2.6.13-gentoo-r2 # hplog -v

<nothing here...>

```

I've tryed some other commands - the result is the same - no answer ;]

Any ideas what have I done wrong? ;]

----------

## KingOfTheMoles

Sorry for the "me too" post, but "me too"

Looking at an strace:

```
strace ./hplog -v

...

open("/dev/cpqhealth/cdt", O_RDONLY)    = -1 ENXIO (No such device or address)

stat64("/dev/cpqhealth/cdt", {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0640, st_rdev=makedev(255, 178), ...}) = 0

open("/.hpshm_keyfile", O_RDONLY|O_CREAT, 0700) = 3

close(3)                                = 0

stat64("/.hpshm_keyfile", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0700, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

semget(1929613332, 1, 0400)             = 619380739

semop(619380739, 0xbf821a00, 1                  

```

it is looking to open /dev/cpqhealth/cdt, which is there, but I can't read anything from it:

```
ls -al /dev/cpqhealth/cdt

crw-r-----  1 root root 255, 178 Sep 19 15:09 /dev/cpqhealth/cdt

cat /dev/cpqhealth/cdt

cat: /dev/cpqhealth/cdt: No such device or address

```

which leads me to think something isn't loading right.  Are there kernel modules for this?  I don't see any loaded from the init script.

----------

## ParanoiK

I think modules may be the case. I found some problems - try:

/opt/compaq/hpasm/etc/hpasm status

And check if hpasmd is running.

----------

## KingOfTheMoles

```
/opt/compaq/hpasm/etc/hpasm status

hpasmd is stopped...

Status of Foundation Agents (cmafdtn): cmathreshd cmahostd cmapeerd

cmathreshd is running...

cmahostd is running...

cmapeerd is running...

Status of Server Agents (cmasvr): cmastdeqd cmahealthd cmaperfd

cmastdeqd is stopped...

cmahealthd is running...

cmaperfd is stopped...

Status of Storage Agents (cmastor): cmaeventd cmaidad cmafcad cmaided cmascsid

cmaeventd is running...

cmaidad is running...

cmafcad is running...

cmaided is running...

cmascsid is stopped...

```

So hpasm is not running.  I found some modules here, and tried to load them:

```
insmod /opt/compaq/cmhp/bin/2.6.9-5.EL/cmhp.ko

insmod: error inserting '/opt/compaq/cmhp/bin/2.6.9-5.EL/cmhp.ko': -1 Invalid module format

dmesg | tail

_cmhp: version magic '2.6.9-5.EL 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.12.2 SMP preempt PENTIUM4 gcc-3.4'

```

I am running 8K stacks for reiser4, so that may be a problem.  I am going get rid of reiser4 soon, maybe that will let the modules load.

----------

## KingOfTheMoles

Ok, reiser4 is out, 4k stacks are in.

now: 

```
modprobe -f cmhp

FATAL: Error inserting cmhp (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/misc/cmhp.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

dmesg

...

_cmhp: no version magic, tainting kernel.

_cmhp: Unknown symbol kernel_flag

_cmhp: Unknown symbol inter_module_get

_cmhp: Unknown symbol __cond_resched

_cmhp: Unknown symbol __might_sleep

```

So I must be missing something in my kernel.  Still looking...

----------

## ParanoiK

So, any progress?

----------

## KingOfTheMoles

Read somewhere  *Quote:*   

>  'inter_module_*' functions have been deprecated and that all usage of 'inter_module_get' 

  as of kernel; 2.6.10, so it looks like I am hozed with 2.6.12.  Anyone have this working with 2.6.12?

----------

## KingOfTheMoles

Now trying kernel 2.6.9.  Some progress.  The module attepts to load, then fails with this in dmesg:

```
Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:2052

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

 [<c011b2d6>] __might_sleep+0xc2/0xd8

 [<c0141b8f>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x5d/0x6a

 [<c012ddfc>] inter_module_register+0x20/0x112

 [<c012e015>] inter_module_get+0x69/0xcc

 [<f8cd1268>] cmhp_register_module+0x50/0x58 [cmhp]

 [<f8b1100b>] cmhp_mod_init+0xb/0x95 [cmhp]

 [<c013485c>] sys_init_module+0x190/0x289

 [<c0104075>] sysenter_past_esp+0x52/0x71

cmhp: Unable to load module. code = 0x1

```

I am starting to get in over my head, this may be close to the end  :Sad: 

----------

## KingOfTheMoles

OK, I give up.  I downloaded the srpm for the 2.6.9 kernel from redhat, modified the .config for my needs and built it with sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.9-r9.  It still won't load.  Maybe the "real" redhat kernel will work, but I am not willing to run with that.

----------

## ParanoiK

I've got no idea either... maybe tuxus will know something... :/

----------

## tuxus

new hpasm home and new ebuilds for 2.6 (64bit)

http://www.tuxus.com/app-admin/hpasm/

cmhp module is for memory hotswap (I think)

----------

